# Nearshore Monday



## hawkdriver (Apr 2, 2016)

If the forecast holds, the water is supposed to very accommodating on monday. Gonna head to the edge of wassaw, and if the water's nice make a run to KC reef. Can y'all help me out with what to expect to catch this time of year? Gonna bottom rig some squid and fiddlers if i can find any...thanks for any advice


----------



## hawkdriver (Apr 2, 2016)

any advice on rigging fiddlers for sheepshead would be great too...thanks!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 2, 2016)

Expect BSB and Sheepshead.   most BSB will be short of 13" but should be some keepers at this time of year.

I use a 1/0 - 2/0 circle or khale hook with fiddlers on a standard bottom rig or carolina rig,   but there are guys who are much better sheeps  guys then me and might have better advice

Plenty of spot tail porgy out there and i decided they are a good eating fish also (but my wife hates the bones)

Tight Lines and post up a report!


----------



## hawkdriver (Apr 2, 2016)

Will do, and thanks!


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 2, 2016)

If you can get a jighead to the bottom out there, use that for sheepshead. The weight is right with the bait, so you feel them nibbling in real time. If you run a standard bottom rig, use a short leader for better feel. Set it up where when your sinker just hits bottom, you are either a turn or half a turn of your reel to having the bait on bottom and a tight leader. I hook the crabs right through the middle. Works good for me.


----------



## hawkdriver (Apr 2, 2016)

so the standard bottom rig meaning maybe a 4oz bank sinker...with a 1 or 2 hook set above? i'm familiar with that...also considered a single hook carolina rig with a 2oz egg sinker


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 2, 2016)

Carolina rig with 3 oz. egg sinker and 6-8" leader.  I typically use a 4/0 octopus hook myself, because you just might pick up a bull red on that fiddler.  I usually fish about two to three feet off the bottom for the sheephead to stay away from the small BSB's.   
Hook any small BSB you catch on a bottom rig and cast it out and let it soak.  I have caught quite a few bull reds this way.


----------



## hawkdriver (Apr 2, 2016)

good stuff Sir, thanks!!


----------



## Dominion (Apr 2, 2016)

The hardest part for us is getting the boat set exactly where it needs to be. Sometimes that can take a few tries.


----------



## hawkdriver (Apr 9, 2016)

This trip has been rescheduled for 18 April...hopefully there's a good forecast for that day. Hopefully live fiddlers will be easy to pick up then


----------



## hawkdriver (Apr 16, 2016)

Y'all think I'm too late for nearshore reef sheepshead?
Hoping a few of the bull reds might be hanging around there as well.

Also wondering if anyone is still selling fiddlers... Thanks y'all


----------



## Steyr (Apr 16, 2016)

Tuesday looks a lot better than Monday...giddy up !

.MONDAY...NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET WITH
OCCASIONAL SEAS UP TO 6 FEET. INLAND WATERS A MODERATE CHOP. 

TUESDAY...NORTH WINDS 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST 10
KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. INLAND WATERS A
LIGHT CHOP.


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 16, 2016)

sheepshead are still hanging around the nearshore reefs ... We caught them well into May last year


----------



## hawkdriver (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm looking at reef cast and it shows 2 feet at 12 seconds on tuesday....anything close to that would be great although I've yet to see a spread that far. usually seems to be more like 3 feet at half a second!


----------

